# Bees clumping on outside of hive in rain storm



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello everyone, a quick, panic driven question....severe thunderstorm, hard rain, wind, etc. Checked on the hives just now and one hive has bees clumped on the outside of the hive, in the rain. It was hot and humid today and did not check them when I got home from work. What do you think? and why? what should I do? 
Many thanks...Deb


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

Take a deep breath because the bees will be fine. Like u said it was hot today so there hanging outside to keep cool and not raise the hive temp. anymore


----------



## colby (Jan 12, 2013)

they are on a smoke break..... but really just cooling off


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Tell them not too do that, bad bees!


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

The girls were having a glass of wine on the patio and got caught in the rain...they'll all have bad hair days later!  In all seriousness, no need to panic. Totally normal! Sounds like you have a happy and healthy colony to me. The foragers (the bees that tend to hang out on the porch) don't seem to phased by some rain.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

How else would you suggest they take a shower with no running water indoors?


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

Likely boarding and if it's now cool outside, they're smart enough to AC the hive with the now cooler air.


----------



## falls pa (May 20, 2013)

I was recently very surprised to witness the bee's, during a heavy rain storm, flying in and out of the hive. I would think that a couple big drops would take them out of the air BUT, they just kept on flying. NO Worries.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replys....I wish they had invited me to hang out with them, sit back and make fun of our wet bedrggled bad hair-dos ... I would never tell them thy are "bad" girls, that would be somewhat like betrayal... ;-) was also told they could need more room, and/or they are going to swarm. So in I go and look and remove wht honey I can...


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

Be careful taking their stores this late in the year up there! They are going to need plenty of stores to get through your winter.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Bees In Miami said:


> Be careful taking their stores this late in the year up there! They are going to need plenty of stores to get through your winter.


I have pulled only frames of honey from the honey supers, none from the two deeps...they seem very strong, lots of bees; maybe I should leave on a medium super of honey for each hive? I had planned on making a candy board with a small square of pollen patty in it with an entrance/exit hole cut out. I saw it on a utube, it was recommended by some old time Beekeepers who has used it for years successfully. It also absorbs moisture fom the hive and makes it more palpable for the bees to eat. What does anyone think about this?


----------

